# Wanted - Pigeons (S.E Missouri)



## Pagemaker (Nov 11, 2008)

I live in Southeast Missouri and I'm looking to get started with pigeons.
Does anyone know of anybody in S.E Mo. with pigeons?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pagemaker said:


> I live in Southeast Missouri and I'm looking to get started with pigeons.
> Does anyone know of anybody in S.E Mo. with pigeons?


What kind of pigeons are you looking for? do you have a loft?, there are clubs that sometimes have links to breeders web sites and classifieds, but it depends on what breed you are searching for. It helps to tell more about yourself and what it is you will be doing with pigeons if you get some.


----------

